# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Και τα δικά μου μικρούλια.......

## tarirs

σημερινες πρωινες φωτο οσο καλα μπορουσα να τραβηξω διοτι η μανα καναρα,δεν με αφηνε να παω πιο κοντα.... και ο μπαμπας με την μαμα.....ο μπαμπας,μετα το κρυωμα που τραβηξε εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο ειναι μια χαρα.......  και τωρα τρωει..... 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/338/20120524082.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...120524081.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...120524079.jpg/

----------


## ninos

Καλημέρα,

να σου ζήσουν τα πουλάκια !!! Μετά απο περίπου 10 μέρες που θα βγάλεις τους νεοσσούς για καθάρισμα της φωλιάς, αγόρασε τσόχα και βάλε την όπως στην παρακάτω εικόνα.. Νήμα δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις

----------


## tarirs

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> να σου ζήσουν τα πουλάκια !!! Μετά απο περίπου 10 μέρες που θα βγάλεις τους νεοσσούς για καθάρισμα της φωλιάς, αγόρασε τσόχα και βάλε την όπως στην παρακάτω εικόνα.. Νήμα δεν χρειάζεται να βάλεις


Στελιο να το κανω αυτο αλλα φοβαμαι,1ον να τους πιασω,και 2ον,μηπως στραβωσει η θυλικια και τα παρατησει....

----------


## ninos

αυτό ΔΕΝ θα το κάνεις τώρα... μόλις δεις οτι η κανάρα δεν κοιμάται τα βράδια πλέων στην φωλιά και γενικά δεν πολυκάθεται,  θα καθαρίσεις την φωλιά. Όσο μεγαλώνουν οι νεοσσοί θα προσέξεις οτι κάθεται όλο και λιγότερο......

----------


## orion

να σου ζήσουν και να τα προσέχες  :Happy0064:

----------


## panos70

Φιλε μου πραγματικα πολυ ωραια να τα χαιρεσαι ....και εχεις βαλει ζευγαρι ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου χρωματα στα τιμπραντο ...........καταπρασινα και χωρεις σκουφια

----------


## tarirs

> αυτό ΔΕΝ θα το κάνεις τώρα... μόλις δεις οτι η κανάρα δεν κοιμάται τα βράδια πλέων στην φωλιά και γενικά δεν πολυκάθεται,  θα καθαρίσεις την φωλιά. Όσο μεγαλώνουν οι νεοσσοί θα προσέξεις οτι κάθεται όλο και λιγότερο......


Ναι το παρατηρησα αυτο...αλλα ακομα πηγαινει και καθετε επανω τους...



> να σου ζήσουν και να τα προσέχες


Ευχαριστω πολυ,ολα τα ζωντανα μου τα προσεχω πιο πολυ και απο εμενα που λεει ο λογος...να φανταστεις εχω μια ασθενεια χρονια,και εφυγα εξωτερικο,και αντι να σκεφτομαι εμενα σκεφτομουν τα ζωντανα.....




> Φιλε μου πραγματικα πολυ ωραια να τα χαιρεσαι ....και εχεις βαλει ζευγαρι ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου χρωματα στα τιμπραντο ...........καταπρασινα και χωρεις σκουφια


Τιμπραντο ειναι η αχατια....για αχατια μου τα εδωσαν....τωρα τα μικρα τι χρωμα και πως θα βγουν ουτε που γνωριζω....

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα! φιλε Τασσο υπεροχα ειναι τα μικρα σου!! ευχομαι συντομα και στο κλαδι!! παντα με υγεια!!

----------


## tarirs

> Καλημερα! φιλε Τασσο υπεροχα ειναι τα μικρα σου!! ευχομαι συντομα και στο κλαδι!! παντα με υγεια!!


ευχαριστω.....και στα δικα σου αν εχεις....

----------


## daras

να σου ζησουν τα μικρα!!! το νημα στη φωλια εχει μετακινηθει και τα ειναι στριμωγμενα στην ακρη διπλα στο πλαστικο....αν μπορεις διορθωσε το λιγο..να ειναι "στα πουπουλα".

----------


## tarirs

> να σου ζησουν τα μικρα!!! το νημα στη φωλια εχει μετακινηθει και τα ειναι στριμωγμενα στην ακρη διπλα στο πλαστικο....αν μπορεις διορθωσε το λιγο..να ειναι "στα πουπουλα".


Πανο ευχαριστω,ετσι τα θελει η θυλικια ετσι τα αφηνω δεν πειραζω τιποτα..αμα θελει ας τα φτιαξει εκεινη.....

----------


## COMASCO

να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρεσαι...αντε και με το καλο!!! ::

----------


## chosen

Να σου ζήσουν Τάσο, με το καλό στο κλαρί.

Παλιο :Evilgrin0007: , πόσταρε κάτι γρήγορα να αλλάξει ο αριθμός των μηνυμάτων σου!!  :Anim 63:

----------


## tarirs

> Να σου ζήσουν Τάσο, με το καλό στο κλαρί.
> 
> Παλιο, πόσταρε κάτι γρήγορα να αλλάξει ο αριθμός των μηνυμάτων σου!!


Ευχαριστω για τις ευχες ολων....

ΥΓ: Τωρα το ειδα,για τα ποστ...ουφ την γλιτωσα τωρα..η θα ερθει η συντελεια....???

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι  Τασο !

----------


## tarirs

> να τα χαιρεσαι  Τασο !


ευχαρστω Δημητρη παντως να κανω μια παρατηρηση ως 1ωταρης,μεγαλωνουν υπερβολικα γρηγορα...θα ποσταρω μεσα στο ΣΚ παλι φωτογραφιες...

----------


## tarirs

οριστε και αλλες φωτο λιγο πιο μεγαλα...ξερουμε μηπως τι χρωμα θα ειναι,η περισσοτερες πληροφοριες...???

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ninos

χαχαχα.. 
Μπράβο Τάσο. πολύ όμορφα...  :Happy:

----------


## tarirs

> χαχαχα.. 
> Μπράβο Τάσο. πολύ όμορφα...


Ευχαριστω Στελιο..μηπως γνωριζουμε ...τι χρωματακι ειναι,διοτι δεν γνωριζω και πολλα...

----------


## jk21

ΤΑΣΟ πραγματι η αναπτυξη των μικρων μεσα στη φωλια ειναι ραγδαια .απο χρωμα θα σου βγουνε σιγουρα σκουρα ,μελανινικα . πρασινοκαφε .ισως και καμμια ψιλη κιτρινη αποχρωση απο κατω αλλα δεν μπορουμε εδω να το καταλαβουμε

----------


## tarirs

> ΤΑΣΟ πραγματι η αναπτυξη των μικρων μεσα στη φωλια ειναι ραγδαια .απο χρωμα θα σου βγουνε σιγουρα σκουρα ,μελανινικα . πρασινοκαφε .ισως και καμμια ψιλη κιτρινη αποχρωση απο κατω αλλα δεν μπορουμε εδω να το καταλαβουμε


Δημητρη πραγαματικα εχω μεινει.. :eek:  καθε μερα αλλαζουν...τοσο γρηγορα μεγαλωνουν....η τους δινει η θυλικια redbull

----------


## jk21

egg(bull)food

----------


## tarirs

> egg(bull)food


Aυτο το ξεπατονουν,καθε πρωι που βαζω φρεσκο,την αλλη μερα το πρωι δεν εχει μεινει καθολου....τους βαζω και αλεσμενη made in tassos....

----------


## COMASCO

> .  τους δινει η θυλικια redbull


χαχαχαχα....το redbull πρεπει να ειναι....χαχαχα..γεια σου τασσο!!!!!!!

----------


## tarirs

και αλλες λιγες φωτο.....περιμενω να ξεπεταχτουν ολα για να χωρισω την ζευγαρωστρα....

Πως σας φαινονται...??? 

Το φυλο ποτε θα φανει...???

Διπλα ειναι η μαμα...που τα φυλαει...

----------


## mitsman

Πανεμορφα ειναι!!! Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!

απο 45 μερων καποια αρχιζουν να σαλιαριζουν... με βεβαιοτητα θα πεις μετα την πρωτη πτερορροια!

----------


## tarirs

> Πανεμορφα ειναι!!! Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!
> 
> απο 45 μερων καποια αρχιζουν να σαλιαριζουν... με βεβαιοτητα θα πεις μετα την πρωτη πτερορροια!


Ευχαριστω Δημητρη....

----------


## Εφη

να τα χαίρεσαι...πολύ όμορφα

----------


## kirkal

να τα χαίρεσαι και με το καλό να μεγαλώσουν

----------


## tarirs

ευχαριστω παιδια ολους σας...

----------


## COMASCO

να σου ζησουν τασσο και να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!παντα με υγεια!!

----------


## tarirs

> να σου ζησουν τασσο και να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!παντα με υγεια!!


Ευχαριστω Αλεξανδρε...

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα!!!! Τασσο με το καλο!! εξαιρετικοι και οι γονεις!!  :Happy0159:

----------


## tarirs

> Πανεμορφα!!!! Τασσο με το καλο!! εξαιρετικοι και οι γονεις!!


Με τους γονεις Δημητρη εχω χαζεψει....και οι 2 κανουν σαν τρελοι για τα μωρα τους.....δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα μεχρι τωρα...

----------


## tarirs

και αλλες 3 φωτο σημερα το μεσημερι,το 1 μικρο ειχε βγει τελειως απο την φωλια και σουλατσαριζε απο κλαδι σε κλαδι,και μεσα στο κλουβι απο δω και απο εκει....ειναι στην 3η φωτο...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us εδω τα αλλα 2 με τους γονεις...ο μπαμπας πανω στην φωλια...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## COMASCO

για ακομα μια φορα θα σου πω ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ να τα χαιρεσαι και παλι!!!!

----------


## tarirs

Ευχαριστω Αλεξανδρε,αν και ορισμενα απο αυτα θα τα αποχωριστω...δυστηχως επειδη για λογους υγειας λειπω καποιες μερες,εως και 20 μερες,δεν εχω καποιον να τα προσεχει...και δεν μπορω να τα κρατησω...δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος βεβαια...

----------


## lagreco69

Ομορφιες!!!!! να τα χαιρεσαι!!  ::

----------


## Avdiritis

Τάσο να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά να τα χαίρεσε και να τα καμαρώνεις

----------


## tarirs

> Τάσο να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά να τα χαίρεσε και να τα καμαρώνεις


Ευχαριστω παιδια για τις ευχες και στα δικα σας....Βαγγελακη εισαι και συμπατριωτης..... ::

----------


## Avdiritis

Για ποια απο τις 2 πατρίδες μιλάς? Το nick name προέρχεται απο τα Άβδηρα Ξάνθης, μιας και 27 χρόνια τα πέρασα εκεί, ο Βόλος προέκυψε στην συνέχεια λόγω οικογένειας και δουλιάς  :Happy:

----------


## tarirs

> Για ποια απο τις 2 πατρίδες μιλάς? Το nick name προέρχεται απο τα Άβδηρα Ξάνθης, μιας και 27 χρόνια τα πέρασα εκεί, ο Βόλος προέκυψε στην συνέχεια λόγω οικογένειας και δουλιάς


Βολο.....

----------


## Avdiritis

Άρα ξέρεις απο καλό τσίπουρο  :Happy:  , να είσαι καλά φίλε Τάσο

----------


## tarirs

Παιδια εχω μια απορια,επειδη αυτες τις ημερες θα εχει ζεστη να ψεκασω τους γονεις με νερακι που τους αρεσει,αλλα φοβαμαι μην φανε και νερο οι νεοσσοι ,μπορει να παθουν κατι...τι να κανω για να τα δροσισω....???

----------


## jk21

να βαλεις κανονικα μπανιο για λιγη ωρα ( το πολυ μισαωρο .σε πιο λιγο χρονο θα εχουν κανει ολα μπανιο )  .δεν θυμαμαι και δεν εχω το χρονο αυτη τη στιγμη να το δω αλλα αν η θηλυκια εχει αυγα ,τοτε απλα να την εμποδισεις να παει .αλλα και να τα ψεκασεις ειναι οκ

----------


## tarirs

> να βαλεις κανονικα μπανιο για λιγη ωρα ( το πολυ μισαωρο .σε πιο λιγο χρονο θα εχουν κανει ολα μπανιο )  .δεν θυμαμαι και δεν εχω το χρονο αυτη τη στιγμη να το δω αλλα αν η θηλυκια εχει αυγα ,τοτε απλα να την εμποδισεις να παει .αλλα και να τα ψεκασεις ειναι οκ


oκ δημητρακη θα τα δροσισω με ψεκαστηρακι,αυγα δεν εχει κανει ακομα η θυλικια...αν κανει πρεπει να τα χωρισω απο τα μικρα με το διαχωριστικο της ζευγαρωστρας η οχι...??? χρειαζετε να τα χωρισω καποια στιγμη...ακομα τρωνε απο στομα σε στομα...

----------


## ninos

εαν δεν τρωνε μονα τους,δεν πρεπει να τα χωρισεις

----------


## tarirs

> εαν δεν τρωνε μονα τους,δεν πρεπει να τα χωρισεις


Το σκεφτηκα και εγω αυτο Στελιο...

----------


## jk21

μονο οταν θα τρωνε σπορους μονα τους .


αμα δεν εχει αυγα να βαζεις ελευθερα μπανιο

----------


## tarirs

Μπορουμε να δουμε ποιο απο ολα ειναι αρσενικο...απο το στησιμο..??? Διοτι ειναι μικρα ακομα...

----------

